# Tyre inflator



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Done a search but can't really find a "get this one" answer

I want a portable tyre inflator that can handle up to 70 psi

Anyone know of a good one ?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Halfords do a range.

I have the power centre 100, very good


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-65-3170-87259-black-&-decker-air-pressure-station-160psi.asp

Do you mean like this Black and Decker one?

Or do you mean 12v http://www.care4car.com/productdisplay/productid/268/Ring_Portable_Mini_Compressor_RAC500.html


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Halfords one too. Digital Rapid Tyre Inflator. Does the job OK. The word 'Rapid' in the title may be a bit misleading when you are dealing with motorhome size tyres but it seems to cope OK.

JohnW


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hiya

This has just come up on another list.

I have recently bought a Ring 700 for about £37 inc p&p on-line.

It certainly handles up to 80psi with no problem. I also bought a 12v extension (good thick wires to avoid voltage drop) so that I can get to all of the wheels.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I got one of these Neil. Its the dogs mate......

Ring 900

Steve


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Vans, Bikes, M/H, and even jump starts a 4.7L V8*

This one is what we use and is a good all rounder piece of kit:

Probably a case of whatever you are used to I expect.

Halfords Power Pack 200


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have one of >these ITC12-132<

I personally would not buy one unless it is rated for truck/RV tyres.
Other types are not really man enough for the task if used regularly.

peedee


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

I can highly recommend the same one as Peedee, above.

The ITC model is excellent and is the best one we have ever owned. Furthermore, it has a proper metal value connector which is a must for truck/van/motorhome tyres. It's a good bit of kit!

ps. I have no connection to the company, I only own one of these tyre inflators. :wink: 




As an aside:-
I would avoid Halfords after some poor quality and expensive mistakes I have had with them. I even wrote once, after spending nearly £1000, but only received a curt impolite email reply. Only conclusion is that they obviously have enough customers, as I avoid now. :roll:


----------

